# Scottish Meets?



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2014)

We used to have these fairly reg, though most were organised by he who shall not be named.

After yesterdays trip to the St Andrews, whats the feeling on having a few of these again. any interest from any of the Scottish guys still on here?

I vote for a game a Davids place North Berwick


----------



## ger147 (Mar 31, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			We used to have these fairly reg, though most were organised by he who shall not be named.

After yesterdays trip to the St Andrews, whats the feeling on having a few of these again. any interest from any of the Scottish guys still on here?

I vote for a game a Davids place North Berwick

Click to expand...

Yip, I would deffo be up for that.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 31, 2014)

Yep, good idea Patrick. I'd be happy to host a meet at my place, although I'm probably the furthest south out of anyone and I'm guessing somewhere a bit more central would be easier.

If we could wait a few months to allow me to rediscover my game, that would be appreciated...


----------



## One Planer (Mar 31, 2014)

Tidied as requested.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm game and so is Willie P.


----------



## fourdoors (Apr 1, 2014)

I could be up for a game, depending on the usual shifts and child care.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm always up for a game too


----------



## ger147 (Apr 1, 2014)

Dates wise, how are people fixed for the late May bank holiday Monday 26th May?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			I'm always up for a game too
		
Click to expand...

Where have you been hiding ,:thup:


----------



## fourdoors (Apr 1, 2014)

That date could work for work looks ok, just need the child care.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Dates wise, how are people fixed for the late May bank holiday Monday 26th May?
		
Click to expand...

That date would be good , better to book asap as everyone will be trying for that day.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2014)

Any Idea's where?

I'd refer somewhere decent so its work the 3 hour plus Drive?


----------



## CMAC (Apr 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			We used to have these fairly reg, though most were organised by *he who shall not be named.*

After yesterdays trip to the St Andrews, whats the feeling on having a few of these again. any interest from any of the Scottish guys still on here?

I vote for a game a Davids place North Berwick

Click to expand...

why cant you name your friend? Crawford brought a certain character to the forums.

what about Kingsbarns? reduced rate for Scottish residents


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 2, 2014)

If anyone fancies Dundonald Links this year, let me know as I fancy going round some time.

Only Â£160 for a four ball for Scottish residents at the weekend or Â£35 during the week.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			If anyone fancies Dundonald Links this year, let me know as I fancy going round some time.

Only Â£160 for a four ball for Scottish residents.
		
Click to expand...

me too, i like the idea of Kings Barnes, love to get a game there.


----------



## Val (Apr 2, 2014)

CMAC said:



			why cant you name your friend? Crawford brought a certain character to the forums.

what about Kingsbarns? reduced rate for Scottish residents
		
Click to expand...

Still the best part of Â£100 a head for KB


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Still the best part of Â£100 a head for KB
		
Click to expand...

Â£92 to end of April then Â£107 from 1st May For Scottish Residents. I think i would still pay that it looks class on TV


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Â£92 to end of April then Â£107 from 1st May For Scottish Residents. I think i would still pay that it looks class on TV
		
Click to expand...

It's a lot of money but definitely on my courses-to-play wish list.


----------



## IanG (Apr 2, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			If anyone fancies Dundonald Links this year, let me know as I fancy going round some time.

Only Â£160 for a four ball for Scottish residents at the weekend or Â£35 during the week.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for that if the dates work out. 
Ian 
PS Patrick mentioned North Berwick at the head of the thread - Â£90 weekdays ad Â£95 at the weekend. We get so many visitors paying full whack I don't think there is much room for negotiation even if we had a party of 12.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2014)

IanG said:



			I'd be up for that if the dates work out. 
Ian 
PS Patrick mentioned North Berwick at the head of the thread - Â£90 weekdays ad Â£95 at the weekend. We get so many visitors paying full whack I don't think there is much room for negotiation even if we had a party of 12.
		
Click to expand...

do they do a Twilight rate?


----------



## Val (Apr 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Â£92 to end of April then Â£107 from 1st May For Scottish Residents. I think i would still pay that it looks class on TV
		
Click to expand...

It's very good, not in the class of Muirfield or Western Gailes IMO (course wise) but they look after you at KB.


----------



## IanG (Apr 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			do they do a Twilight rate?
		
Click to expand...

nope, no twilight rate.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 2, 2014)

Valentino said:



			It's very good, not in the class of Muirfield or Western Gailes IMO (course wise) but they look after you at KB.
		
Click to expand...

Food wise and clubhouse I agree but as a course Kingsbarns is much more interesting.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2014)

IanG said:



			nope, no twilight rate.
		
Click to expand...

You don't fancy signing a few of us on then


----------



## IanG (Apr 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			You don't fancy signing a few of us on then

Click to expand...

I can only sign 3 on at a time and only make bookings with 7 days notice - so not really suitable for a 'Scottish Meet' - but when you're down in the area give me a pm and we can make a plan


----------



## Val (Apr 2, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Food wise and clubhouse I agree but as a course Kingsbarns is much more interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Horses for courses i suppose, aint played it for a few years  so maybe i need a re-visit.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 2, 2014)

Love KB but wouldn't pay that for it, might get a game with my mate whose a caddie there for nowt again this year, can't beat free golf


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Downfield GC has tee times on Monday May 26 from 1.30 onward price Â£59.00


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 2, 2014)

Good course for 6 weeks Downfield but wouldn't pay that for it, I'm sure Scotscraig would be much cheaper than that.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 2, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Horses for courses i suppose, aint played it for a few years  so maybe i need a re-visit.
		
Click to expand...

I think you should, it's a beautiful place to play golf  :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Good course for 6 weeks Downfield but wouldn't pay that for it, I'm sure Scotscraig would be much cheaper than that.
		
Click to expand...

How much do you think  scotscraig would be Steve?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			How much do you think  scotscraig would be Steve?
		
Click to expand...

 Scotcraig gc MAY 26TH cost Â£65 tee times available after 11.30.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm interested and I'll stay tuned in :thup:


----------



## fourdoors (Apr 2, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Scotcraig gc MAY 26TH cost Â£65 tee times available after 11.30.
		
Click to expand...

Do they do the James Braid association price of Â£25 on that date it is a Monday after all.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2014)

We need someone with the proper credentials and past experience  to organise this event any suggestions or volunteers.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			How much do you think  scotscraig would be Steve?
		
Click to expand...


Not sure but it wouldn't be near Â£65 thats for sure, i could find out its not  a problem and they normally do after 1.30 a twighlight deal.Im not sure if I'm of that day but if so i could sign 3 on for Â£18.
Im sure you could use the James Braid deal and Glenbervie members would get on for nowt as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Not sure but it wouldn't be near Â£65 thats for sure, i could find out its not  a problem and they normally do after 1.30 a twighlight deal.Im not sure if I'm of that day but if so i could sign 3 on for Â£18.
Im sure you could use the James Braid deal and Glenbervie members would get on for nowt as well.
		
Click to expand...

Sound like sa plan.

I think you would be just the man for the job Wullie


----------



## happyhacker (Apr 2, 2014)

If the dates work I could sign some folk on to Scotscraig.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Sound like sa plan.

I think you would be just the man for the job Wullie

Click to expand...

No not I . nae brains, can I propose Virtuocity after the stunning job he did handling big the KOKS comp.
 But that aside the price on Scotcraigs web site for May 26th is Â£65 up till 1.30 then reduces to Â£45, time are available.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 2, 2014)

Give Dundonald a miss just now. Condition of course very poor by all recent reports. Should improve as the year progresses.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 3, 2014)

I certainly could be a goer for Scotscraig on the 26th if it happens, I've fancied it for a while :thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 3, 2014)

Bummer - cannae do the 26th


----------



## AMcC (Apr 4, 2014)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			I'm always up for a game too
		
Click to expand...

Me too, depending on dates and venues, obviously


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 4, 2014)

I love a round at Scotscraig but unfortunately I'll be off on my golfing trip to Northern Ireland week starting 25th April


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 4, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			I love a round at Scotscraig but unfortunately I'll be off on my golfing trip to Northern Ireland week starting 25th April
		
Click to expand...

Are you away for a month Dave


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 4, 2014)

I think we should get some numbers first, then try and organise things further.

interested add their name.

williamalex1

willie p


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 4, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Are you away for a month Dave

Click to expand...

Aaargghhh - Away on 25th May


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 4, 2014)

Interested add their name.

williamalex1
willie p
mcbroon (interested in a meet but can't do the 26th)


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 4, 2014)

Interested add their name.

williamalex1
willie p
mcbroon (interested in a meet but can't do the 26th)
Patricks148


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 4, 2014)

williamalex1
willie p
mcbroon (interested in a meet but can't do the 26th)
Patricks148
Greiginfife


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 4, 2014)

I think the venue is looking like Scotcraig GC going by the comments so far . The date should be decided by the majority vote, taking into account that the KoKs final is on the Friday 23rd May therefore  the 26th could be difficult for some. Suggestions, and a leader please.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 4, 2014)

26th Scotscraig fine for me. 
Any other date not so good due to work.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 4, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I think the venue is looking like Scotcraig GC going by the comments so far . The date should be decided by the majority vote, taking into account that the KoKs final is on the Friday 23rd May therefore  the 26th could be difficult for some. Suggestions, and a leader please.
		
Click to expand...

Will you are allready shown great leadership skills on this so i'm putting you forward dear boy


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 4, 2014)

Defo up for a meet but on checking my rota the 26th for me is out due to being on nightshift.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 4, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Defo up for a meet but on checking my rota the 26th for me is out due to being on nightshift.
		
Click to expand...

Steve- we're just thinking about playing 1.30 pm ish, you could still go straight to work  no date decided yet .


----------



## Grumps (Apr 4, 2014)

Interested but can't do 26th.  At glenisla that afternoon


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 4, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Steve- we're just thinking about playing 1.30 pm ish, you could still go straight to work  no date decided yet .
		
Click to expand...

Haha ,i wish leave for work at 4.30 for 6 pm start for 12 hours last thing on my mind is golf. Up for a game just not that date ,the joys of a shift worker. Guys are always welcome at mine for a game, even Grumps:rofl:


----------



## Grumps (Apr 4, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Haha ,i wish leave for work at 4.30 for 6 pm start for 12 hours last thing on my mind is golf. Up for a game just not that date ,the joys of a shift worker. Guys are always welcome at mine for a game, even Grumps:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Why cheers Steve presume that means no slagging off Man USA or if it's not raining


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 4, 2014)

Grumps said:



			Why cheers Steve presume that means no slagging off Man USA or if it's not raining
		
Click to expand...

You know the rules Mike:thup: not even a mince roll could temp you of that day haha.


----------



## Grumps (Apr 4, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			You know the rules Mike:thup: not even a mince roll could temp you of that day haha.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my god  i'd forgot about that delicacy


----------



## Grumps (Apr 4, 2014)

Patrick isn't there somewhere near Pitlochry that you would choose  ?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 5, 2014)

Grumps said:



			Patrick isn't there somewhere near Pitlochry that you would choose  ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Nairn


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 5, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Yes Nairn
		
Click to expand...

A busman's holiday.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 6, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			williamalex1
willie p
mcbroon (interested in a meet but can't do the 26th)
Patricks148
Greiginfife
		
Click to expand...

Thats five so far any more takers?


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 6, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Thats five so far any more takers?
		
Click to expand...

Caveat on me is that it's the 26th. If it's any other date I will be working.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Caveat on me is that it's the 26th. If it's any other date I will be working.
		
Click to expand...

The majority so far is for the 26th as it is a public holiday but any date suits me and Willie p. .


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have PROVISIONALLY booked for 3 x 4 balls at Scotcraig GC. on Monday 26th of May, first 1st tee off 1.30..


.Price Â£140 per 4ball =Â£35 per head , if not a 4ball it is Â£45 per head, which will be shared 

I have to confirm the numbers and pay Â£15 per head deposit by tomorrow afternoon , if you say your DEFINITELY GOING  I am willing pay the deposits and get reimbursed on the day.
So add DEFINITE names only below please.

williamalex1
willie p


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 7, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I have PROVISIONALLY booked for 3 x 4 balls at Scotcraig GC. on Monday 26th of May, first 1st tee off 1.30..


.Price Â£140 per 4ball =Â£35 per head , if not a 4ball it is Â£45 per head, which will be shared 

I have to confirm the numbers and pay Â£15 per head deposit by tomorrow afternoon , if you say your DEFINITELY GOING  I am willing pay the deposits and get reimbursed on the day.
So add DEFINITE names only below please.

williamalex1
willie p
		
Click to expand...

Greiginfife

Happy to pay the Â£15 deposit to you by paypal or BT if thats easier or better for you.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 7, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I have PROVISIONALLY booked for 3 x 4 balls at Scotcraig GC. on Monday 26th of May, first 1st tee off 1.30..


.Price Â£140 per 4ball =Â£35 per head , if not a 4ball it is Â£45 per head, which will be shared 

I have to confirm the numbers and pay Â£15 per head deposit by tomorrow afternoon , if you say your DEFINITELY GOING  I am willing pay the deposits and get reimbursed on the day.
So add DEFINITE names only below please.

williamalex1
willie p
Patricks148
		
Click to expand...

Im game, i don't do electronic banking, so can send you a cheque or settle on the day.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Greiginfife

Happy to pay the Â£15 deposit to you by paypal or BT if thats easier or better for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Greg, but I'm useless when it come to that kind of stuff, I'm intending to meet up with the 4 or 5 Lanarkshire guys and get the cash deposits from them before hand. but I may PM others re deposit collection. 
If you could add your names to the list ASAP. CHEERS.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Im game, i don't do electronic banking, so can send you a cheque or settle on the day.
		
Click to expand...

On the day will be fine Patrick, you have a honest face :whistle
 Add your name to the DEFINITE list mate.:thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 7, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I have PROVISIONALLY booked for 3 x 4 balls at Scotcraig GC. on Monday 26th of May, first 1st tee off 1.30..


.Price Â£140 per 4ball =Â£35 per head , if not a 4ball it is Â£45 per head, which will be shared 

I have to confirm the numbers and pay Â£15 per head deposit by tomorrow afternoon , if you say your DEFINITELY GOING  I am willing pay the deposits and get reimbursed on the day.
So add DEFINITE names only below please.

williamalex1
willie p
		
Click to expand...

Shame, I'd love to play Scotscraig again but can't do the date. So for that reason, I'm oot.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Shame, I'd love to play Scotscraig again but can't do the date. So for that reason, I'm oot.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry mate , hopefully we will have other meets.:cheers:


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 7, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't worry mate , hopefully we will have other meets.:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Wullie, i think we should start a new tread for ScotsCraig and the date etc and go from there?


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 7, 2014)

Put me down as a possible, I'll put in for the day's holiday and try to liberate the car from the wife for the day.


----------



## happyhacker (Apr 7, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I have PROVISIONALLY booked for 3 x 4 balls at Scotcraig GC. on Monday 26th of May, first 1st tee off 1.30..


.Price Â£140 per 4ball =Â£35 per head , if not a 4ball it is Â£45 per head, which will be shared 

I have to confirm the numbers and pay Â£15 per head deposit by tomorrow afternoon , if you say your DEFINITELY GOING  I am willing pay the deposits and get reimbursed on the day.
So add DEFINITE names only below please.

williamalex1
willie p
		
Click to expand...

How will this work for members / reciprocal members etc?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2014)

happyhacker said:



			How will this work for members / reciprocal members etc?
		
Click to expand...

 Obviously you being member you would only have to pay what every sweep we decide on the day.
 If you would be willing to book a time and sign on say 3 forum members around 1.30 , that's 3 deposits less to pay and any money saved could be used subsidise the rest. that would be great.
 As for reciprocal members who are forum members if they can book a slot around the same time as us that's fine by me and will be involved in our comp/sweep. thanks wullie.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Please use the new thread Scotcraig Monday May 26th in the arrange a game section, to enter names.


----------

